# Slingshot Of The Month - June 2013 - The Winners



## NightKnight

The winners of the June Slingshot of the Month competition are:

1st Place:
Flippinout - Favorite Things








2nd Place:
scarfaceTom - The Witchhunter








3rd Place:
AnTrAxX - Alu-shooter








Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

The standard of work here is really outstanding ! Congratulations to all three


----------



## NaturalFork

ruthiexxxx said:


> The standard of work here is really outstanding ! Congratulations to all three


You said it!


----------



## flicks

Congratiulations to the winners and all the other nominees. Hey - every day we have a couple of new threads in the homemade section, more than hundred in a month! Even a nomination is the jackpot.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Congrats to the winners and all of the nominees!


----------



## flippinout

Thank you to all, yet again!! The enthusiasm of the community spurs creativity and progress, each new month is a surprise waiting to happen.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations to all.


----------



## quemado

Congrats, you created slinshots to be proud of!


----------



## AK Rick

Outstanding all!


----------



## big t

Congrats to you all


----------



## Btoon84

Congrats to some fantastic craftsmen! Settin' the bar pretty high


----------



## Quercusuber

Congratulations to the outstanding 3 masterpieces!!!

Also congratulations to the awesome participants ...everyone could've been a winner!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ash

Crafstmanship, innovation and beauty - All represented here.

Well done, lads!


----------



## e~shot

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ah, to have but 10% of the imagination, and talent, and craftsmanship, or craftsperson ship being politically correct; I am green with envy.

Congrats to all, of those in the pics though, number 2 and 3 caught my eye, so can the makers PM and see if we can do a deal, if they sell ?..... Please.

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand.


----------



## NoobShooter

Congrats to the Winners!!


----------



## Dayhiker

:cookie: :cookie: :cookie: This competition has risen to such Olympian heights that anyone who has won a place in it is truly worthy of a place among the pantheon of heroes. :headbang: I salute you all!


----------



## Falconthrust

these are all beautiful, congrats to the winners!


----------



## ceedub

I have been swooning over the witch Hunter since first laid eyes on it, these three all leave nothing to be desired!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Big congratulation to all of the winners, fantastic work all!!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Congrats to the others and thanks for your votes, i'm very pleased about it.

Now, i'm speechless. I love this Forum :thumbsup:


----------



## MagicTorch100

Absolutely top notch stuff, congrats to the winners, well done.


----------



## Can-Opener

Outstanding craftsmanship! All worthy of praise!


----------



## AnTrAxX

Congratulation to my fellow participants and i want to thank all of you who voted, came here to take a look and also everyone who builds and loves slingshots. This is such a great hooby to share and this community makes it even stronger!

Thanks!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Are we nearing perfection yet?


----------



## Chepo69

Felicitaciones a los ganadores!


----------



## mr. green

Congratulations to all.........nominees and winners. They're all beautiful.


----------



## jimmycg

Outstanding all, such creativity and craftsmanship A privilege for me.


----------



## Flatband

Great work people!


----------



## treefork

Congrats to all. And stop raising the bar so high. I don't think I'll clear it' LOL :bouncy:


----------



## Mr.Teh

Congratulation to all three winners, especially Flippinout for the first place !!

your work is always outstanding :thumbsup:,

every month a very hard decision for the SSOTM !!


----------



## f00by

Big congratulations to all the nominees. Epic as always and inspiring! Congrats especially to Nathan


----------



## toolmantf99

It gets harder every month to pick just one of all of the great pieces of functional art!


----------



## flipgun

Congrats to all the winners! Levels of skills that I hope to reach.


----------



## leon13

All Buns Glazing said:


> Are we nearing perfection yet?


i think light-years ahead !!! when i talk about my skills

congrats to al nominated and winners


----------



## Dr J

Heartiest congratulations to all the preferred crafters, very well deserved, as your work is without doubt top draw! Most importantly, congratulations to all who participated being aware of the high standard of this competition. You are all winners, and you deserve all the accolades given.


----------



## funkysod

Congratulations! Very nice slings, would not mind owning them all


----------



## WILD BILL

ALL, very nice!


----------



## MrRRSP

Congratiulations to the winners ☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Dr J

When does the July competition start, and how does someone enter? Sorry if this information is already posted, if it is I have not found it.


----------



## pappyscalls

How do you enter into the contest?


----------



## wolfking44

congrats


----------



## Danny0663

This may be late ... but congrats!


----------



## ash

pappyscalls said:


> How do you enter into the contest?


Just post a picture and description of your newly made slingshot in the Homemade Slingshots section and hope someone nominates it.


----------



## pappyscalls

Oh, that's it.....I thought there would be some kind of form or something....thanks.....now I have to get to work on an idea!


----------



## natydred

Congratulations very nice slingshots!


----------



## tradspirit

All display incredible workmansip and creativity! Congratulations!


----------



## Chevas

The ante keeps going up. Exquisite. I never though of building a device around a blade. Excellent.


----------

